# How safe?



## hollandlop<3 (May 20, 2011)

Ok so my doe gave birth to a HUGE litter in her litter box. She had pooped and peeded in it. Should i change it and put fresh bedding in it? I don't know? HELP


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 20, 2011)

The reason why she is pooping in the box is because that is probably where she normally goes to the bathroom. You need to move the babies out of her letterbox. 

Here's what you need to do:
Mak or buy a nesting box and fill it with fresh bedding. Save as much of the fur from the nest and put it in the nesting box. Then move the babies and put more fur on top of them.


----------



## Shiloh Acres (May 20, 2011)

Did you mean she kindled in a litterbox? In which case I would do as previous poster said -- get a nestbox and move them. 

Or did you mean she pooped and/or peed in the nesting box before she kindled there? In which case ... If mine do a lot, I clean it out and give new bedding. I try to prevent that by not giving a nest box too early, and if it's mostly clean, I just leave it and keep an eye on them, making sure she doesn't continue to do that (which they usually do once the babies are older).


----------



## hollandlop<3 (May 20, 2011)

Shiloh Acres said:
			
		

> Did you mean she kindled in a litterbox? In which case I would do as previous poster said -- get a nestbox and move them.
> 
> Or did you mean she pooped and/or peed in the nesting box before she kindled there? In which case ... If mine do a lot, I clean it out and give new bedding. I try to prevent that by not giving a nest box too early, and if it's mostly clean, I just leave it and keep an eye on them, making sure she doesn't continue to do that (which they usually do once the babies are older).


Yes she had her babies in her litter box but shes such a smart rabbit that she only pooped a little in her box and peeded only around 1 time. It is though pretty soiled with 4 fat babies livin in it. I will clean it out when they are 10 days only.


----------



## Shiloh Acres (May 20, 2011)

What sort of litter do you use, and are you comfortable with her raising babies on it?

If she's a pet, I can imagine it might cause issues with her litter training. Same for the kits if they are to be pets. If she's a breeder, I'd be wanting a nest box anyway. 

You can move them before they are 10 days old, if the litter material is inappropriate, or if it's too dirty for their health.


----------



## hollandlop<3 (May 20, 2011)

Ok well we normally use yesterdays news but we are all out so she just had them in fresh bedding and hay


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 20, 2011)

I am a little confused, but if she had her babies in a litter box that she was trained to go to the bathroom in, I would move her and the babies to a nest box.  

If she pulled hair to make a nest, you can remove the clean hair and put it in the box you move them to.


----------



## dewey (May 20, 2011)

The babies will likely get very ill from living in a toilet.  They need an area away from her toilet facility.


----------

